# Getting ready for cyclocross season



## BDT (May 9, 2010)

I am a upper-mid pack B guy (we have a,b,c,masters in my area) and I've been putting some miles in getting ready for cross. My plan so far has been to mtb bike as much as possible (because it's fun) with a few road rides mixed in to get about 8hrs a week x4 weeks. This winter I started doing a 2x per week "crossfit like" workout except no heavy olympic lifts and more core mixed with tough .5-5 minutes efforts (rower, suicides, skier machine). 

My question - These workouts have made me super strong (historical for me) cardio wise and I am recovering very quickly - but my leg strength is way behind. I'm probably faster than I've ever been for about 10 minutes, too bad the races are an hour! I've got 2 months till the season starts. I've got 4hrs on Sat and Sun and 1.5 hrs M,W,F to ride each week. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

BDT said:


> I am a upper-mid pack B guy (we have a,b,c,masters in my area) and I've been putting some miles in getting ready for cross. My plan so far has been to mtb bike as much as possible (because it's fun) with a few road rides mixed in to get about 8hrs a week x4 weeks. This winter I started doing a 2x per week "crossfit like" workout except no heavy olympic lifts and more core mixed with tough .5-5 minutes efforts (rower, suicides, skier machine).
> 
> My question - These workouts have made me super strong (historical for me) cardio wise and I am recovering very quickly - but my leg strength is way behind. I'm probably faster than I've ever been for about 10 minutes, too bad the races are an hour! I've got 2 months till the season starts. I've got 4hrs on Sat and Sun and 1.5 hrs M,W,F to ride each week. Please advise. Thanks!


What do you mean by 'leg strength'. Poor leg strength to me means you don't have the ability to leg press 500#, doesn't seem like an issue for CX racing.


----------

